# Different model numbers for Shadow Systems DR 920?



## pareto (Jul 23, 2021)

Does anyone know the differences between similar SS DR920 guns with different model numbers? For example I see two different vendors advertising a DR920 Combat with optics cut and bronze threaded barrel. So they seem identical. But one has model number SS 2003. The other SS 2009. What gives? There is nothing on the SS website.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Perhaps one is a version that ships with 10-shot magazines, to states/areas that still have full-capacity magazine restrictions?


----------



## pareto (Jul 23, 2021)

Both 17 round capacity. I just want to make sure the different versions are identical functionally, otherwise it's hard to compare prices.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got a Shadow Systems MR918. I believe that the difference is that one version has the slide lightening cuts on both sides of the slide. That's why there's a difference in price and model numbers. They're great guns. Functionally they are identical. Some models are offered with a threaded barrel that may also be why they have different model numbers. To be sure you're better off calling them.


----------



## pareto (Jul 23, 2021)

pareto said:


> Both 17 round capacity. I just want to make sure the different versions are identical functionally, otherwise it's hard to compare prices.


Ok. I finally found out that the latter is an Elite but was mislabeled a Combat.


----------

